# Fixing Missing/corrupted boot manager



## Kongol (Jun 27, 2008)

How do I fix the corrupted or missing files? I built this computer about 2 months ago, and Sometimes when the PC is idle it goes to the black screen saying Missing or corupted boot manager. I fix it temperarly with the repair disk but how do i fix it permanently? 

This is the log file.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 1:24:29 PM, on 6/25/2008
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18000)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\DAEMON Tools Lite\daemon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\G oogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {0579B4B6-0293-4d73-B02D-5EBB0BA0F0A2} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AskSBar\SrchAstt\1.bin\A2SRCHAS.DLL
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Ask Search Assistant BHO - {0579B4B1-0293-4d73-B02D-5EBB0BA0F0A2} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AskSBar\SrchAstt\1.bin\A2SRCHAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files (x86)\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Ask Toolbar BHO - {F0D4B231-DA4B-4daf-81E4-DFEE4931A4AA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AskSBar\bar\1.bin\ASKSBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files (x86)\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Ask Toolbar - {F0D4B239-DA4B-4daf-81E4-DFEE4931A4AA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AskSBar\bar\1.bin\ASKSBAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NBKeyScan] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBKeyScan.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRISOVM.EXE] "C:\Program Files (x86)\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files (x86)\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools Lite] "C:\Program Files (x86)\DAEMON Tools Lite\daemon.exe" -autorun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\G oogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Valve\Steam\Steam.exe" -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [igndlm.exe] C:\Program Files (x86)\Download Manager\DLM.exe /windowsstart /startifwork
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uniblue RegistryBooster 2] c:\program files (x86)\uniblue\registrybooster 2\StartRegistryBooster.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AIM\aim.exe
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (CDownloadCtrl Object) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/ca..._2.3.6.108.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/ge...sh/swflash.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{5383C126-EB9A-49AC-8FFB-41F86B8198D0}: NameServer = 68.94.156.1 68.94.157.1
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ASP.NET State Service (aspnet_state) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspn et_state.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati External Event Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Ati2evxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ##Id_String1.6844F930_1628_4223_B5CC_5BB94B879762# # (Bonjour Service) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: @dfsrres.dll,-101 (DFSR) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\DFSR.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McciCMService - Motive Communications, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Nero BackItUp Scheduler 3 - Nero AG - C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\SLsvc.exe,-101 (slsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 8940 bytes


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 27, 2008)

boot into recovery consol from the xp disk and type the following


at prompt C:>fixboot

then

C:>fixmbr


and restart.


----------



## Kongol (Jun 27, 2008)

but i have vista home premium


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 27, 2008)

Kongol said:


> but i have vista home premium



it shoulkd work the same if you can get into a consol their aswell....boot from the disk and go to the consol option.


----------



## pagalms (Jun 27, 2008)

With Vista you don't even need the console. Try this . It's a manual how to dual boot XP and Vista, but it should work for you.


----------



## Kongol (Jun 27, 2008)

hmm i can confused about the dual boot xp and vista. I never had or want XP. I only have vista. Jeez computers are confusing


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 27, 2008)

i forget how but try to get into the consol by booting from the vista disk.


----------



## pagalms (Jun 27, 2008)

Just do what manual says till "Repair Diagnostics". It will overwrite old bootloadrer with a new one.


----------



## mep916 (Jun 27, 2008)

Boot to the Vista DVD. Select "Repair your computer." Then select "Startup Repair."


----------



## Kongol (Jun 27, 2008)

mep916 said:


> Boot to the Vista DVD. Select "Repair your computer." Then select "Startup Repair."



I do that and it fixes it, but it still happens later on again


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 27, 2008)

Are you overclocked? Sometimes a ilttle bump in volts to the SB helps, as will manually setting the PCIe frequency to 100


----------



## Kongol (Jun 28, 2008)

nope im not overclocked


----------



## samijokipuu (Dec 10, 2009)

ya mobo is fucked up.


----------

